# Cooler Master Storm Enforcer!!!!!



## prabhu.wali (Sep 21, 2011)

After hunting for a couple of days online fnally narrowed in on the CM Storm Enforcer and orderd with my good old local dealer for Rs 5670/-

CM Storm tactics; Specifications Enforcer:

- Dimensions - (W) 228.7 x (H) 484.55 x (D) 523.4 mm
- Weight - 15.5 KG / 34.1 lbs
- M/B - type Micro-ATX, ATX
- Case - materials 0,7mm
- 5,25" Drive Bay - 4 exposed (one can be converted to 3,5" bay)
- 3,5" Drive Bay - 1 exposed (converted from 5,25" bay) 6 hidden
- Cooling System - Front: 200 mm Red Led Fan 1x - 1000 RPM - Top: 200 mm Black Fan 1x (optional) - Rear: 120 mm Black Fan 1x - 1200 RPM
- I/O Panel - 2x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0, 1x MIC, 1x Audio
- PSU - Standard ATX PS2 (Optional)

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC00641-300x296.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/2.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/CM-box-side.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1852.jpg
The front comes with no nonsense solid design and a huge 200mm red fan sans the LED on/off switch which would have been nice

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1862.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1853.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1882.jpg

The blue ones are the USB 3.0 

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1886.jpg

Thats a nice little space for cellphones and other portables

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1856.jpg

On the top you have the option for 2x120mm/1x200mm fan/s

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1858.jpg

The side transparent panel is a good way to showcase your exotic hardware  coupled with gill like design is really cool
*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1859.jpg
As you can see there is still ample amount of space left with a micro ATX mobo and the HDD rack can be removed to fit longer GFX cards

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1868.jpg

Thats the tooless 5.25" drive bay rack

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1869.jpg

And thers a SSD mountable stand

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1865.jpg

The cabby pretty stout from the rear and as you can see comes with an option for watercooling pipes

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1879.jpg

Thats the right side panel

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1884.jpg

The left side transparent panel is very sturdy and doesnt bend at all

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1870.jpg

The fitting accessories come neatly boxed

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1871.jpg

These are the rails for HDDs and there are plenty of'em

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1872.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1873.jpg

This is the SSD mounting bracket

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1874.jpg

Lots of screws enough to screw everyting around 

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_1876.jpg

And the manual


----------



## Nipun (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats, and nice, but this is the wrong section.. Ask a mod to move it in "Show-off section"


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 22, 2011)

lol sry


----------



## asingh (Sep 22, 2011)

Mooo--ved...!


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

BTW WHich PSU is that??


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 22, 2011)

congrats mate 

Please mention the site (if on-line & cost Including shipping )

If off-line the location, shop name and total cost.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 22, 2011)

congrats ! that's an awesome upgrade !


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats Prabhu. Need some work with the cables. 



Nipun said:


> BTW WHich PSU is that??



CM Extreme Power 600W.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice cabby buddy!!! Looks Solid!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2011)

nice pics. Congrats!!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 23, 2011)

aryanraj said:


> congrats mate
> 
> Please mention the site (if on-line & cost Including shipping )
> 
> If off-line the location, shop name and total cost.



Bought it from a local dealer called Singhavi computers,KT Street,Mysore for Rs 5670

thanks fellas



Skud said:


> CM Extreme Power 600W.



yup it is



Skud said:


> Congrats Prabhu. Need some work with the cables.


lol yh but cant figure it out


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

What's the graphics card?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

@prabhu.wali,
 oh mysore..shocking that here in karnataka we will get such products.ya except banglore.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> What's the graphics card?



xfx 9600gt 



sukesh1090 said:


> @prabhu.wali,
> oh mysore..shocking that here in karnataka we will get such products.ya except banglore.



actually the local dealer doesn't stock these kinda stuffs but gets u whatever u name within 2-3 dys max,thats what i like better than buying online


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

> actually the local dealer doesn't stock these kinda stuffs but gets u whatever u name within 2-3 dys max,thats what i like better than buying online



I also had to purchase LED Fan and PSU from such a dealer as I didn't want to go 20-30kms away...   But he charged me a couple of bucks more than original price..


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 23, 2011)

^^^ yh of course,in my case the difference was a mere 100 bucks compared to theitdepot


----------



## Tenida (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats great looking gaming cabinet


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 19, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Congrats great looking gaming cabinet



thans m8


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice One ...Thinking To Upgrade !!

How Is The Cable Management ??


----------



## prabhu.wali (Apr 19, 2012)

ty  cable management isn that good, u might wanna take a look at storm scout or nzxt phantom


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

@ayuclack,
 even you might want to try 400R or 500R along with those mentioned by prabhu.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 19, 2012)

Lets See Them Also ... Need Mainly For Cable Management and Corsair Provides The Best...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^
if cable management is your first preference then you should go for 400R or 500R because of that extruded side panel which helps in hiding cables and installing very taaall coolers.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeh I Have A Tall Cooler ...Corsair A70 

Does It Have Transparent Side Panel Window Available


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^
nope both of them don't have side panel window,for that you have to buy something else.but if you can do bit modding it will take only 5 mins to install a side panel window in 500R.


----------

